# Red Dog Ranch



## velvetreindeer (Oct 15, 2017)

Has anyone here adopted a dog from Red Dog Ranch? What has been your experience? What kind of personality/size did the dog have? Thanks!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Both of my V's were sired by Judah... from RDR... Foxy & Fergy Both were actually from " Rocky Mountain Vizslas" and had different mothers. 
I have made several posts about this breeder... Both Dawn RDR & Marilyn RMV are wonderful knowledgeable People and have been in the business for years.
Their dogs are well bread!! healthy, planned, by that I mean the dame and sire are well chosen for all the right reasons. 
They both stay in touch with the adoptive family's. 
As far as size and temperament, My Foxy was perfect, she reached 58lbs at her max weight, and Fergy Male is at 65, both are standard size. their color is rich dark rust.
Both bore the angle wings in youth , no white on the chest, at all. Fergy is an avid hunter, and Foxy would have been also had she lived... She contracted Valley Fever at the age of 1 yr, and succumbed at 2 1/2... She was my baby. 
Fergy was a singleton, and a very independent soul, but by age 1, he was all velcro just as he should be.
if you have more questions about this breeder, you can P.M me


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

tknafox2 said:


> Both of my V's were sired by Judah... from RDR... Foxy & Fergy Both were actually from " Rocky Mountain Vizslas" and had different mothers.
> I have made several posts about this breeder... Both Dawn RDR & Marilyn RMV are wonderful knowledgeable People and have been in the business for years.
> Their dogs are well bread!! healthy, planned, by that I mean the dame and sire are well chosen for all the right reasons.
> They both stay in touch with the adoptive family's.
> ...


I just checked back on my dog's pedigree and realized that my pups great grandfather is Reddog Ranch Rocky Mountain Zion and his great great grandfather is Reddog Ranch Lion of Judah. It keeps going back from there.

I knew the name Reddog Ranch sounded familiar.

http://www.vizsladatabase.com/details.php?id=90438
http://www.vizsladatabase.com/details.php?id=68381


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ha ... We are related!! My pup Fergy " Rocky Mtn. Amazing Mr. Ferguson" was named for his G.G.G grandfather " Finn MacCool's Fergus" 
I love the Data base ... I believe I may be able to add photos to it, I need to go through my archives. I also have nice pictures of Judah... I remember Zion from our last
V reunion, and I'm sure I have pictures of him too.


----------

